# sticking eco earth - glue/expanding foam alternative???? wall paper paste?????????



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

looking for a cheaper alternative to gorilla glue, would thick wall paper paste be ok to use then left to dry obviousley?

if not whats a good cheaper alternative, i know expanding foam is ok but how well does eco earth stick to it?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

A cheaper alternative to Gorilla glue would just be normal silicone, but it doesn't give any extra shape, and it doesn't seem to last as long, I think this is why gorilla glue is becoming the more popular choice, that and it's 100% waterproof unlike silicone.

I don't know about wall paper paste, it's not something I would want to work with personally.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

GG is the choice in the US and is popular over hear - various forums give it the thumbs. Eco-earth/ coco-husk based products pressed into wet silicone is also a good choice. I use marine grade HP6 black silicone ( available in other colours - see E Bay). 

Would have thought wall-paper paste wouyld eventually just flake away - or deterioate if in a humid/wet environment.

Above methods are tried and tested internationally so its just a matter of taking your time and affording the right product etc.


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

em_40 said:


> A cheaper alternative to Gorilla glue would just be normal silicone, but it doesn't give any extra shape, and it doesn't seem to last as long, I think this is why gorilla glue is becoming the more popular choice, that and it's 100% waterproof unlike silicone.


Silicone is totally waterproof, that's why it's used to seal in bathtubs and aquariums. I use it for pretty much everything I've made for my critters and never had a problem. 

Forgive my ignorance, but what about wood glue? I've got a tub in front of me, but it says nothing about it's toxicity...... Would that not be safe to use?

Just read on the Bostik website that evo-stick wood glue is a modified version of PVA, so should be safe.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

donia said:


> Silicone is totally waterproof, that's why it's used to seal in bathtubs and aquariums. I use it for pretty much everything I've made for my critters and never had a problem.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but what about wood glue? I've got a tub in front of me, but it says nothing about it's toxicity...... Would that not be safe to use?
> 
> Just read on the Bostik website that evo-stick wood glue is a modified version of PVA, so should be safe.


No it isn't, as you will se if you leave standing water on the side of the bath, or don't dry your kitchen surfaces, the silicone isn't 100% waterproof, aqaurium sealant should be but that is really hard to spread, it's so thick. (For backgrounds this doesn't matter though, because there isn't any standing water, but I have gorilla glue completely submerged in one of my tanks)


----------

